# Advance Fionda Magnum T2-Mod



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello again

This is the second slingshot that I have bought.

I guess that someone has done something like this already, but this is my version.
Handle needs some kind improvement because it don't feel good in my hand.

Pictures before and after :banana:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a nic


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a nice shooter


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Hello again
> 
> This is the second slingshot that I have bought.
> 
> ...


How did you mod the forks ? it looks very nice and IMHO a better slingshot with your mod !

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Looks like a nice shooter


Thanks man :thumbsup:

I had almost forgotten this


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again
> ...


I shortened forks from halfway of that straight part and ramoved plastic plugs.

Found some suitable plastic profile and after some gluing these were ready


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Where did you get those plugs ? those could be a game changer on my F-16 mods ;- )

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

If You watch first picture, You can see those through tubes.

You can use small plastic or metal pipe and make those too.


----------

